# Where are the fish



## dpeterson

I was told that the tarpon are east of the G. jetties already. Seems a little early in the summer. Can this be true?


----------



## Scott

dpeterson said:


> I was told that the tarpon are east of the G. jetties already. Seems a little early in the summer. Can this be true?


Yep. Currents are just getting right, the flood gates will open soon. No doubt fish will get caught this coming weekend off of Galveston. POC was dead this past weekend - no fish caught despite a lot of effort. Saturday, no fish seen at all despite weather getting fishable in mid-day.

Fish start getting here when the water cracks 76 degrees and move to Louisiana from then until end of August. Some stop along the way for awhile or don't go all the way, but that's the general trend.


----------



## Snookered

the small guys have been spotted at the Mansfield jetties for at least the past three weeks....just got a report from SPI that a few larger ones were seen rolling there this past weekend...

I'll be in SPI for work later this week and this weekend; I'll be out there on the rocks mornings and evenings seeing if there's any trouble to be had....
snookered


----------



## bfaseler

Any Tarpon around mouth of Brazos yet?


----------



## Scott A

bfaseler said:


> Any Tarpon around mouth of Brazos yet?


Already were some time ago. Should be now when conditions are right.


----------



## armadillophil

Any action in Poc? Went with Curtis cash in late June and nothing at that time


----------



## gater

*Tarpon*

FYI, asking where the Tarpon are is like asking Hillary if she recieved classified emails, you might get an answer but.......


----------



## Tarponchaser

They have to be somewhere..... no reports from PA or POC. Or nobody's talking. TC


----------



## Snookered

Tarponchaser said:


> They have to be somewhere..... no reports from PA or POC. Or nobody's talking. TC


 a nice 5 footer was landed a couple days ago on the padre island national seashore....local reports down this way are that they are around all the jetties from Port Aransas south at this time....don't know about anything north....

hope that helps....wish I had time to go chase them...
snookered


----------



## Totally Tuna

If you want to know you have to go. The tarpon community here in Texas are the tightest lipped group of fisherman I've ever seen. Very little forthcoming information, but if you are diligent you can figure it out. They are here for sure.


----------



## Tarponchaser

Have a lead on a Russian that can hack emails.... will let everyone know what I find out.... uhhh... wait a minute... I'm one of those Texas tarpon community mentioned above. TC


----------



## POCsaltdog

bfaseler said:


> Any Tarpon around mouth of Brazos yet?


We found them yesterday between the Brazos and SLP. 5 hookups, unfortunately none landed. We also saw a school around bird island on our way back in.


----------



## dpeterson

*Bird Island?*

Is that the one east of the channel? If so, then I have seen them there just recently and didn't believe i was seeing them.


----------



## Tmingle

Had one launch its self between Galveston and Sabine pass but no hookup


----------

